# NDC Codes..... Please help!



## GoLeun22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Let me start off by saying how much I hate that there are a million NDC codes for one product.

How do we know exactly which NDC to use? On the box? On the pouch? Supposedly there is sometimes an NDC code on vial, but we have yet to see one. So confused!

Please help...
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## akshar13 (Jul 24, 2013)

we always use NDC# from the box of the drug.


----------



## airart (Aug 5, 2013)

*FDA NDC Directory Link*

If you can't find one on the box, vial, or label, use the directory from the FDA website.  Here is the link.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/ndc/default.cfm


----------



## Kar116 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Ndc*

If you need a Pediatric/VFC Vaccine List, this is what I use:

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/programs/vfc/awardees/vaccine-management/price-list/index


----------



## GoLeun22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Kar116 said:


> If you need a Pediatric/VFC Vaccine List, this is what I use:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/programs/vfc/awardees/vaccine-management/price-list/index



Thel ink doesn't work, but I would love something like this!


----------



## GoLeun22 (Sep 5, 2013)

akshar13 said:


> we always use NDC# from the box of the drug.



We have always done the same, but I am bring told that reimbursement is sometimes rated on NDC. If we use the NDC on the box, does this increase the reimbursment in error?


----------

